# Longhorn....YES or NO



## dragon2309

Yo peeps, are you eagerly awaiting the release of windows longhorn or is it just me?


----------



## joshj

I can't wait for it.  I hope they make it 64bit only, and I'll have to get a new system.  Time for the world to move on.


----------



## NeuromancerWGDD'U

I hope that it has a 64-bit mode/version, not that it's exclusive to 64-bit, that way I can run it on my K7 system, and on a newer K8 system that I've yet to build. The last I heard, they had a lot of really cool stuff planned for Longhorn, but they were cutting out a decent chunk of it in order to release it on the planned release date. I personally am really looking forward to Longhorn, but I want it to have a lot of optional features (so I can deactivate the ones I don't use), and I really wish they'd spend more time, and do it right, rather than cutting corners to get it out on time. They don't really have competition...what's the rush?


----------



## dragon2309

I agree, i think MS should stop worrying about release dates and just get it done properly. I have the ALPHA version of longhorn on DVD and it kicks some ass severely. It's pretty damn amazing, so imagine what the finished OS is going to be like.


----------



## magicman

> I think MS should stop worrying about release dates and just get it done properly.


Microsoft always stall the release of their products until Intel are ready with something of their own, so even when it's good and ready it may take a while longer.


----------



## Greg J.

I'd like for Microsoft to take their time.  They should not have billions of lines of confusing spaghetti code.  Longhorn should be an OS that has auto-recovery from crashes (and attempts to help every other computer problem).  I hope that MS realizes that from 2006 to 2008, most people will still be using older operating systems and hardware.  

Why build Longhorn??  Why not keep fixing Windows 2000, XP and XP 64 ?

MS, you dropped updates and support for Windows 98.  Bad for businesses (small and medium) who use it.

I hope they get it right this time.

I bet that when Longhorn finally comes out and first crashes on people's machines, MS's reputation may get much, much worse.


----------



## dragon2309

Anyone got any views on the new files system. In my experience using it it doesnt do anything majorly different to NTFS, it's called WinFS by the way. It's supposed to index faster and be tailored for faster Hard Drives.

I'm hosting a image of the longhorn layout/desktop if you wanna have a peek:

http://www.simplytrue.co.uk/desktop1.jpg


----------



## NeuromancerWGDD'U

Another thing I'm hoping they'll do is allow you to customize it to the point of where you don't have to use the silly, "cartoonistic" look. It gets really irritating, and that's actually _one_ of the main reasons I still use 98se.


----------



## elmarcorulz

you do realise you can change xp back to classic view?


----------



## Geoff

Even though i think Longhorn will be pretty cool, i wouldnt get it for at least a year.  Party because i want them to get all the bugs worked out, and then theres the compatability issue with drivers and older games and apps.  Im actually very happy with XP Pro right now, and when it first comes out, it will be a few hundred dollars, so i can wait.


----------



## joezamboni

*All microsoft is garbage*

I am not waiting for longhorn because it is going to have more glitches than xp does. This is because microsoft just adds on to there old operating systems, you can find parts of win 3.1 in XP.


----------



## Travo925

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> I agree, i think MS should stop worrying about release dates and just get it done properly. I have the ALPHA version of longhorn on DVD and it kicks some ass severely. It's pretty damn amazing, so imagine what the finished OS is going to be like.



WOAH!!! Where, did you get this alpha version, maybe old new's to some, but I have yet to hear that they have released pre-release versions...


----------



## dragon2309

They released the first ever copies of longhorn to MS employees for development reasons. No im not an MS emoplyee but i know someone who is......??!!!???!!!!!??


----------



## NeuromancerWGDD'U

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> you do realise you can change xp back to classic view?


My brother has his set to classic view, but those irritating cartoonie buttons still remain (back, forwards, up, cut, copy, etc.). There are also other reasons. I don't have net acces on my PC, so I'd not be able to replace a lot of the utilities and programs that I have the 9x/me version of, and I'd not be able to download updates and the sort. When we finally get a broadband line in the house, and I get the net on my comp, I'll probably switch.


----------



## Jiffyman

*Me Too*

I'm so eargerly awaiting the release of longhorn, but their is still going to be alot of compatibility issues with hardware and software so i guess it can wait a little longer. Not to be off topic but I like what I see in build 5048 I'm also gonna post   few pics on my space incase any of you wanna check it out. I'll post the link later.


----------



## Jiffyman

*Their Kinda ghetto but ok hey it works*

Pic 1 

Pic 2 

Pic 3 

Pic 4

I'm going to start testing software on it soon


----------



## Jiffyman

*Are you sure*



			
				joezamboni said:
			
		

> I am not waiting for longhorn because it is going to have more glitches than xp does. This is because microsoft just adds on to there old operating systems, you can find parts of win 3.1 in XP.



Are you sure this is the case I think they rebuild everything from the ground up thats why I've been waiting for longhorn for so long.


----------



## Jiffyman

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> They released the first ever copies of longhorn to MS employees for development reasons. No im not an MS emoplyee but i know someone who is......??!!!???!!!!!??


Do you have any pics or are you not allowed to release that kinda information? I'm not trying to sound sarcastic I just wanna know oh and do you have the build number


----------



## Adam Warren

I normaly dont buy OS's, I just get the newest version when i get a new pc. however. this one looks cool


----------



## dragon2309

my build is 4047 (i think), not as new as jiffymans. Where did you get yours from jiffyman.


----------



## Praetor

> my build is 4047 (i think), not as new as jiffymans. Where did you get yours from jiffyman.


Unless you want a quick ticket to the land of the banned, you should read the forum rules.


----------



## dragon2309

Sorry, it wont happen again, but it is a legal copy given out by microsoft.


----------



## 691175002

I will wait for a media center version of longhorn then buy a bunch of tv tuners and enjoy life


----------



## dragon2309

Good idea, XP media centre is good enough now, imagine what longhorn version will be like. Pretty damn impressive if i do say so myself.


----------



## Geoff

Travo925 said:
			
		

> WOAH!!! Where, did you get this alpha version, maybe old new's to some, but I have yet to hear that they have released pre-release versions...



They have versions of it out, if your a member of MSDN then you can download it for free.  But i have the BETA version of it, i dont really like it, some parts are cool, then again, some parts remind me of apple. lol


----------



## Geoff

Praetor said:
			
		

> Unless you want a quick ticket to the land of the banned, you should read the forum rules.



Why would they get banned? If there a member of Microsoft's MSDN.com service, then they can download it and try it out LEGALLY.


----------



## jjsevdt

It should be nice


----------



## dragon2309

Thats what i said, i apologised and said it wouldnt happen again but how is PRAETOR to know where i got my copy from, it came from a member of my family who is part of the MSDN network....... It isnt pirated or illegal, it is a full BETA version, released by microsoft.


----------



## Cromewell

it's just an assumption made because nearly everyone who comes here asking about longhorn got it via fileshares, not to mention if you have to ask where it was gotten from thats a bad sign


----------



## dragon2309

I wasnt asking where it was gotten from i was asking jiffyman where he got his version. It was clear from the exact same post that i already had a copy of it so why would i be asking for a second copy.


----------



## Cromewell

Ok, if you got your legal version from an MSDN membership and therefore know where to go to get the beta release, why would you want/need to know where someone else got it?

I'm not trying to say you got yours illegally because quite frankly I don't care if you did or didn't, I'm only trying to show you what it looks like to the admins/mods


----------



## dragon2309

Ok, thats fine, i repect that. But its over now, its not what i meant though. Anyway, back on topic. Strayed a bit there


----------



## Jiffyman

*I don't know but........*



			
				Praetor said:
			
		

> Unless you want a quick ticket to the land of the banned, you should read the forum rules.


From my point of view I am not violating forum rules 

1. Posting/discussion about software cracks, serial no's, and illegal downloading and duplication of software is prohibited.
2. Discussions which actively encourage illegal hacking/malicious harm to computers/networks is prohibited.
3. Rude, offensive or threatening comments as well as posting of adult material will not be tolerated.
4. Spam, multiple posting of same topic, promoting your own site/forum and posting of sites with affiliate ID's is not allowed.
5. In case #4 wasnt clear enough, anything along the lines of free/cheap Ipod, Vaio, Computer, etc is a no-no. Also posts saying come and join my new computer forum will be considered as spam and will be promptly deleted.
6. If you've got questions about user ranks and other pseudo-administrative type questions, check FAQ and
Ranks before posting a question about it. Also, feel free to drop in an introduce yourself here!
7. Policy regarding software can be found here here

Unless their is some other rule that says I can't show you it or tell you about it
and you probably are right chances are that I stole it, but I did not violate rule 1 cause I did not tell you how to get it or anything like that nor did I ask dragon2309 where he got his from I simply asked what build it was


----------



## Casper1500

In that time i prefer using winxp i tried long horn but its very slow


----------



## elmarcorulz

can you stop double posting, clicking the edit button would of been so much more sensible.


----------



## Cromewell

Longhorn is only the code name, just like processors have code names while they are in development.  It changes to its retail name at release (we don't call a GeForce 6600 an NV43 or an x800 an R420)


----------



## NeuromancerWGDD'U

I kinda hope that they keep "Longhorn". It's a good name. It's also a lot less faceless than "2000", "XP", or "ME". It's an actual name, instead of the soul-less label that they've slapped on their products in the past.


----------



## loeakaodas

NeuromancerWGDD'U said:
			
		

> I kinda hope that they keep "Longhorn". It's a good name. It's also a lot less faceless than "2000", "XP", or "ME". It's an actual name, instead of the soul-less label that they've slapped on their products in the past.


I think the same way. Longhorn has been given a lot of media time and probably an average computer user knows waht Longhorn is. So changing the name would be stupid because people would not know the new one.


----------



## dragon2309

As much as we all want it to remain "Longhorn" i doubt it will be. It is only  codename and will be a 99.9% chance that it will change to something generic like the others. I think they will want to break the trend, it will not be called something like Windows '05 or '06. They will come up with something completely unexpected like XP first was.


----------



## Praetor

> Unless their is some other rule that says I can't show you it or tell you about it
> and you probably are right chances are that I stole it, but I did not violate rule 1 cause I did not tell you how to get it or anything like that nor did I ask dragon2309 where he got his from I simply asked what build it was


If you read the rules first you would have noticed


> So, again, to re-iterate, discussion even remotely related to anything attributable, construed or associated with piracy is prohibited. If you didn't read this sticky thread and got your account deactivated or your thread terminated -- too bad. Next time read stickies, announcements and rules before posting.


I'll let your stupidity slide this time just cuz you dont know how to read yet.


----------



## flame1117

Praetor said:
			
		

> If you read the rules first you would have noticed
> 
> I'll let your stupidity slide this time just cuz you dont know how to read yet.



I might regret getting in this at all, put Praetor you broke the rules too, look at number 3


----------



## dragon2309

The rules clearly state that anything even remotely related to piracy is prohibited. THE CONVERSATION IS NOT ABOUT PIRACY, THEY ARE ALL LEGAL VERSIONS OF LONGHORN. FROM MINE AND JIFFYMAN's POINT OF VIEW WE HAVE NOT BROKE ANY RULES, AND SAYING WE ARE STUPID FOR NOT BEING ABLE TO READ IS A BIT HARSH, I READ THE RULES FULLY AND UNDERSTAND THEM. I think you got it wrong this time Praetor.


----------



## DCIScouts

I'm not sure that I'm looking forward to that release date, purely because XP was supposed to be this great and awesome thing, and they're still having all sorts of hacking issues with it.  Granted XP was better than ME, but I'll wait and see if Longhorn is just another in a long line of Microsoft screw ups.


----------



## flame1117

I think he is wrong too, MAYBE YOU NEED TO LEARN TO READ, because you didn't follow rule three.


----------



## Cromewell

Since this thread has just entered 'soon to be deleted' land I might as well get a post in here, maybe someone will see it.


			
				Jiffyman said:
			
		

> From my point of view I am not violating forum rules
> 
> 1. Posting/discussion about software cracks, serial no's, and illegal downloading and duplication of software is prohibited.


So then this statement says you aren't violating the rules?





			
				Jiffyman said:
			
		

> you probably are right chances are that I stole it


Sure you didn't outright say "I have an illegal version of Longhorn" but you might as well have.  This whole rule violation crap was done with after posts 31 and 32 until you decided to pick a fight with an admin.  If you just left it alone things probably would have been fine, now flame1117 is in on this crap and the original topic is buried in this BS...at least dciscouts still knows what it is. (yes I know I'm adding to the crap, but come one people do you really need to argue about something was was going to be allowed to slide off the table?)

Since I would actually like to comment on Longhorn....YES or NO:  I agree with dciscouts, in theory.  I certainly wont get it when it comes out, I'll wait for a service pack at the very least but I don't think that XP was another entry in the screw ups list.  It has it's problems but at least it is a step in the right direction (aside from the stupid default flashy interface)


----------



## DCIScouts

Thanks Cromewell, and I might have been a little harsh on XP...  But I'm just remembering all the horror stories of hijacks and how vulnerable the OS was after Microsoft made this humungous big-to-do about the fact that XP was supposed to be impenatrable and such.  I love the fact that it is very stable compared with previous Microsoft OSs.  And I'm also a little peeved about SP2, it disable one of my favorite games of all time, and I'm on withdrawl after playing it for 5 years straight.  (yes, it's a Windows98 game, and yes most of you have probably not heard of it..., it's Star Trek: Birth of the Federation)


----------



## Cromewell

I have actually heard of that game  Have you tried the Windows Application Compatibility toolkit? (not the compatibility wizard thing that comes with windows)  You can find it here http://www.microsoft.com/technet/prodtechnol/windows/appcompatibility/default.mspx they have a lot of 'patches' that can allow some older games to run, I use it to get FF7 PC (windows 95 game) to run.


----------



## DCIScouts

Sweet!  Thanks, my withdrawl may soon be over!!!


----------



## flame1117

Cromewell said:
			
		

> now flame1117 is in on this crap


I told you i might regret getting into it , I think think an ADMI, should be able to follow a simple rule lik that, it seemed harsah to me.

i never even heard of the new OS untill this thread if you can belive it.... I'm waiting a while, because im not going to want to pay for it and hopffully they will sort out of issues, but if i had the money i might get it when it comes out, but im sure I wont.


----------



## DCIScouts

Except for stupid Windows Verification piece of crap, I hate going through this hassle!!!  Last time, it took about 10 minutes to go through it all...


----------



## flame1117

yeah last, time i REINSTALLED, for the first time, they told me i had my copy installed on 5 PC's(over the phone) I'm like um.... first off, no this is the secend time installing on the same PC, and how would I?


----------

